# الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب - أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

.
.
.
*يحفل الكتب بأمثلة حياتية مفيدة جداً لنا و هنا موضوع متجدد للأمثلة المفيدة بحياتنا العملية أرجو ان تسهموا بإغنائه*
*دون شروحات طويلة - فقط أمثلة مختارة من العهدين ...*​ 
*و سأبدأ بآية من سفر الأمثال للحكيم سليمان من العهد القديم - آية أحبها كثيراً ...*​ 
*" الجواب الليّن يصرف الغضب ، و الكلام الموجع يهيّج السخط " *​ 
*(سفر الأمثال 15: 1)*​ 
*كم من كلمة لينة و لطيفة و اعتذار و اعتراف بالخطأ بين الزوجين و بين الأهل و الأولاد و بين رب العمل و العامل و بين الأصدقاء ساهمت بحل إشكال و منعت تفاقمه*
*و كم من تصرف و كلمة حمقاء و قاسية أو سخرية لا داعي لها ، فاقمت الوضع و تسببت بإشكالات لا داعي لها ..*​
*هنا رابط سفر الأمثال لمن يحب قراءته كاملاً*​​


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2010)

*موضوع هايل يا انى مستنية اقرا باقى الامثلة و استفيد 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​*


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *موضوع هايل يا انى مستنية اقرا باقى الامثلة و استفيد ​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتى *​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## jojo_angelic (24 مايو 2010)

أنـي بيـــــــل
                    سلمت يــدك موضوعـك جـدا رائـــــــــــع
                    ســلام المسيح معـك دائمـــــــــــا


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أنـي بيـــــــل
> سلمت يــدك موضوعـك جـدا رائـــــــــــع
> ســلام المسيح معـك دائمـــــــــــا


 
ميرسي كثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mera22 (24 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب معكي


----------



## نغم (25 مايو 2010)

فكرة جميلة وشكرا
على شرح الاية 
الرب يحفظك


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

شرح روحي جميل 
ربنا يباركك
ويستحق انو يطلع بتقييم جميل مثلك ياقمر


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2010)

*  "الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب.. والكلمة القاسية تهيج السخط". فكن رقيقاً في كلامك. ولطيفاً في معاملاتك. فبهذا 
تستميل القلوب. وتحل مشكلتك بتواضع القلب. 
ان المتواضع لا يغضب بسبب أية كلمة تسئ إليه. ويقابل كل معاملات الغير بصدر رحب. ويتغاضي عن بعض الأمور. 
ويجعل المسائل تمر هادئة دون أن تتعقد... فكن متواضعا.
ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *"الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب.. والكلمة القاسية تهيج السخط". فكن رقيقاً في كلامك. ولطيفاً في معاملاتك. فبهذا *​
> *تستميل القلوب. وتحل مشكلتك بتواضع القلب. *
> *ان المتواضع لا يغضب بسبب أية كلمة تسئ إليه. ويقابل كل معاملات الغير بصدر رحب. ويتغاضي عن بعض الأمور. *
> *ويجعل المسائل تمر هادئة دون أن تتعقد... فكن متواضعا.*
> ...


 
ميرسي مشرفتنا الغالية
سلام من صديقتي جويفل سونغ لكي 
وربناا يباااركك


----------

